# A muppet lord of the rings



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

Just think. A film that every geek and nerd would see at least 6 times... 

Now... the cast...

Gonzo as gollum?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never read Tolkien, not have I seen any of the films, but I'd watch a Muppet version  Great idea.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

Kermit as Frodo and Fozzie as Sam.

Waldorf as Gandalf and Statler as Saruman

Miss Piggy* as Eowyn and Janice as Arwen. Guest star as Galadriel (old school Muppets: Madeline Kahn, new Muppets: Anna Kendrick)

*Miss Piggy would be perfect as the kick-ass Eowyn and the glamorous Galadriel (what range!), but Galadriel is more suited for a guest star role and there only are two notable female Muppets, if one doesn't count the chickens. I'm really over-thinking this now...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2013)

Fozzie as Aslan.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Fozzie as Aslan.


 
Stay with the programme, this is serious !


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2013)

Reno said:


> Stay with the programme, this is serious !


I get mixed up with my badly-written children's fairy stories.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

As you are lecturing others on punch-lines, to make fun of a joke is a little self-defeating.


----------



## ymu (Jan 13, 2013)

The chickens as the Nazgul.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Bunsen Honeydew as Boromir, Beaker as Faramir.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Sam the Eagle as Elrond.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Rowlf as Aragorn.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Pepe as Gimli, Rizzo as Legolas.


----------



## ymu (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonzo and Animal as Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

I would go with Animal as Gimli, though he'd also make a good Balrog.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2013)

Reno said:


> As you are lecturing others on punch-lines, to make fun of a joke is a little self-defeating.


I wasn't lecturing Existentialist, I was insulting Santino, and everyone who 'liked' his post.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2013)

This is taking multi-culturalism too far.  It also helps to re-inforce the myth that Kermit is a puppet and not a real human being born with a 'different appearance' who has bravely overcome his birth inheritance and found a living amid puppets.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually, given Gonzo and Rizzo's work in Muppets Christmas Carol - they'd be a great Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Swedish Chef as Theoden.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2013)

Animal as an orc


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 13, 2013)

Animal as an orc?  But Animal is not evil, just crazy.

I dunno about this idea; the Muppets are not real enough to play such fantasy figures.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Michael Caine as the Eye of Sauron


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2013)

Frank Merton said:


> Animal as an orc? But Animal is not evil, just crazy.<snip>


Okay then, Waldorf and Statler as orcs and Animal as the Balrog.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

am liking animal as Gimli

but like the duo idea od gonzo and rizzo as merry and pippin better, the dynamic demonstrated in the classic muppet christmas carol would crossover excellently.

which leave a sticky problem as to who would play gollum?

kermit would have to be frodo and fozzie as sam is a given (as is sam the eagle as Elrond)

piggy does pose a problem as she would need to be in a leading role but eowyn may work (her agent may insist on bigger billing though)

chef as theoden is genius... its about time he got to show his acting range off

for the harder to fil roles maybe some cameo appearences by the LOTR film actors could work..

so gollum as gollum?


----------



## ymu (Jan 13, 2013)

Beaker as Gollum.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread has cheered me right up thank you. 
I fully support the idea


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

Pingu said:


>


That's inspired.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

Animal Gimli finding the body of Dr Teeth and the band in Moria with Gandalf Stadtler fighting a giant CGI Justin Bieber


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

Sam The Bald Eagle for Gandalf I think.

"RUN YOU FOOLS !"


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry NVP but it is "FLY YOU FOOLS".


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

"YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Sorry NVP but it is "FLY YOU FOOLS".


Oh yeah, so it is. Don't tell me I've got "You Shall Not Pass" wrong either, please.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

NVP said:


> Oh yeah, so it is. Don't tell me I've got "You Shall Not Pass" wrong either, please.


 
Nope you are OK there


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

I only watched it a couple of weeks back, too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2013)

So someone is writing this up and sending it to the Henson company thing, yes? And CC'ing in Jackson? Because, if this doesn't get made I think I might fall into a brown study.


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> So someone is writing this up and sending it to the Henson company thing, yes? And CC'ing in Jackson? Because, if this doesn't get made I think I might fall into a brown study.


Very unlikely to get made considering what the rights would cost.  Even if they had unlimited budget, the rights holders would no doubt not like the idea because it might (actually it would) detract from the original.  This is an example of how copyright laws interfere with freedom of speech.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

Frank Merton said:


> Very unlikely to get made considering what the rights would cost. Even if they had unlimited budget, the rights holders would no doubt not like the idea because it might (actually it would) detract from the original. This is an example of how copyright laws interfere with freedom of speech.


If they waited ten years...


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> If they waited ten years...


More like seventy-five?  Don't confuse copyright with patent.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

Frank Merton said:


> More like seventy-five? Don't confuse copyright with patent.


No. I meant that most of the money would have been made on the original so they wouldn't loose out as much and so would be more likely to sell the rights; not that they would be able to make it regardless. In fact they might his a sweet spot where the owners of the rights thought that it could lead to a minor revival of the original.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Jackson has already done a shit comedy version of LOTR, why make another?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Peter Jackson has already done a shit comedy version of LOTR, why make another?


This wouldn't be shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

could borrow heavily from the satirical 'Bored of the rings' which contains such winning lines as 'he rubbed his hands with glee. It was better than swarfega'


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No. I meant that most of the money would have been made on the original so they wouldn't loose out as much and so would be more likely to sell the rights; not that they would be able to make it regardless. In fact they might his a sweet spot where the owners of the rights thought that it could lead to a minor revival of the original.


 

plus tbh it would take 10 years to make..

but yeah i already emailed disney with the idea*. i anticipate a swift reply. i wil of course donate a good portion of my royalties to the server fund

*on advice from google i actually emailed the guy who produced the last muppet movie


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

and when i say emailed i mean posted on his twitter feed...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

well when i say posted on his twitter feed i mean contacted ricky gervais (who is meant to be in the next muppet film) and asked him to do it...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> This wouldn't be shit.


 
That's what they said about Jackson's version. They were wrong.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

oh and btw

sam the eagle as gandalf - yes


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's what they said about Jackson's version. They were wrong.


 
only in the tiny, sad, grey world where you live.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

musical numbers- totally an excuse to bring bomadil in from the cold, and goldberry


----------



## Santino (Jan 13, 2013)

Expand it out to Sesame Street and cast Oscar the Grouch as Gollum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Bird could then take on the part of the Giant Eagle that rescues mithrander, in a comedic eagle rescuing eagle scene


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2013)

tbh i am struggling with who wil play the orcs but i guess that can be sorted out


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

Pingu said:


> tbh i am struggling with who wil play the orcs but i guess that can be sorted out


The Muppaphones !


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2013)

Miss Piggy has to be Gandalf. Bossy and mysterious. The eagle isn't a strong enough character for a major role.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry, but Miss Piggy would kick your ass to Mordor if you put her in a Gandalf costume. And Gandalf isn't bossy and Miss Piggy is not mysterious (heart on her sleeve gal)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

on a side note theres way too mny shots of ian mckellan smiling slightly, twinkly eyed, while the dwarfs do something silly. in the new hobbit pic


I prefer gandalf the white (racism!) 'I come to you now, at the turning of the tide'


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> <snip>I prefer gandalf the white (racism!) 'I come to you now, at the turning of the tide'


The only difference between Gandalf the Grey and Gandalf the White is better laundering.


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2013)

Reno said:


> Sorry, but Miss Piggy would kick your ass to Mordor if you put her in a Gandalf costume. And Gandalf isn't bossy and Miss Piggy is not mysterious (heart on her sleeve gal)


Gandalf is constantly manipulating and leading people around. Fire magic hiiiiiiiija!
Plus Kermit should be Aragorn, typical white knight. Frodo role would be filled by the usual Muppet device of a human outsider transported in


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

no no, kermits quite humble as well, he's perfect for frodo

isildurs heir is way to high and mighty to be played by kermit


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> no no, kermits quite humble as well, he's perfect for frodo
> 
> isildurs heir is way to high and mighty to be played by kermit


But Aragorn is along unbearably earnest and helpful.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2013)

Random said:


> But Aragorn is along unbearably earnest and helpful.


Aragorn is a classic hero. Kermit is a meek little creature full of insecurities and self-doubt.

And as to Miss Piggy, when you've only got two female characters in The Muppets and three female roles in LOTR to fill, why waste her by cross gender casting a glamorous high maintenance diva with anger management issues as an ascetic, wise old man ? 


I'm taking this way to seriously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2013)

Not too seriously. Just seriously enough. I agree with all you've said so far.


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2013)

So we're agreed that this is an excellent idea. The only question now is whether it will stretch to three films (each three hours long) to be followed by three equally long instalments of The Muppet (An Unexpected Journey). In 3D at 48fps. I say it can, along with a Muppet Silmarrillion side project.


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2013)

The Balrog:


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2013)

Miss Piggy with an Ent:


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2013)

NVP said:


> So we're agreed that this is an excellent idea. The only question now is whether it will stretch to three films (each three hours long) to be followed by three equally long instalments of The Muppet (An Unexpected Journey). In 3D at 48fps. I say it can, along with a Muppet Silmarrillion side project.


 
I think one film of LOTR would be quite enough with every instalment dealt with in a brisk half hour. 48fps though, show me the felt !


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2013)

janice as galadriel...

inspired.

ricky gervais hasnt gotten back to me yet btw...


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2013)

Reno said:


> And as to Miss Piggy, when you've only got two female characters in The Muppets and three female roles in LOTR to fill, why waste her by cross gender casting a glamorous high maintenance diva with anger management issues as an ascetic, wise old man ? ]


 Because the female characters in LOTR are insignificant, and Miss P will need far more screen time


----------



## Mungy (Jan 14, 2013)

Reno said:


> I would go with Animal as Gimli, though he'd also make a good Balrog.


[can of worms] he has no wings.


----------



## ymu (Jan 14, 2013)

Random said:


> Because the female characters in LOTR are insignificant, and Miss P will need far more screen time


She might make a decent gollum. 

Has to be really, if Kermit is Frodo.


----------



## starfish (Jan 14, 2013)

Surely Robin would be a better choice as Frodo with Kermit playing Bilbo.


----------



## Random (Jan 15, 2013)

ymu said:


> She might make a decent gollum.
> 
> Has to be really, if Kermit is Frodo.


That's a great idea. And at the end we would find out that the precious she was after all that time was kermit himself.


----------



## ymu (Jan 15, 2013)

starfish said:


> Surely Robin would be a better choice as Frodo with Kermit playing Bilbo.


Bilbo isn't really in LOTR. Robin can play Frodo to Kermit's Bilbo when they move on to make The Muppet Hobbit.


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2013)

Random said:


> That's a great idea. And at the end we would find out that the precious she was after all that time was kermit himself.


 
That's rather cute.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 15, 2013)

Random said:


> That's a great idea. And at the end we would find out that the precious she was after all that time was kermit himself.



But at the end when he rejects her she goes nuts, bites his ring finger off then throws herself off a cliff (into boiling lava as she always was overly dramatic. Seriously was an overpass too common for her or something?)



Reno said:


> That's rather cute.



Less cute now?


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Less cute now?


 
Your version isn't, but Random's was.


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

Redemption is always a big part of the Gollum plot. This would just make it more so, and cutesify it up a bit. Everyone loves Gollum, really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

redemption through death. Tolkeins innate Catholicism there


----------



## Santino (Jan 16, 2013)

The other day my (2-year old) daughter was enjoying carrying a baguette home from the market, but was finding it awkward to carry while walking. She didn't want to let me take it, so I said 'Come on darling, I can't carry it for you - _but I __can carry you'_, picked her up and we went home.


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

Santino said:


> The other day my (2-year old) daughter was enjoying carrying a baguette home from the market, but was finding it awkward to carry while walking. She didn't want to let me take it, so I said 'Come on darling, I can't carry it for you - _but I __can carry you'_, picked her up and we went home.


That nerd anecdote had a foul taste that I savoured painfully


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

Santino said:


> The other day my (2-year old) daughter was enjoying carrying a baguette home from the market, but was finding it awkward to carry while walking. She didn't want to let me take it, so I said 'Come on darling, I can't carry it for you - _but I __can carry you'_, picked her up and we went home.


 

why didn't you just fly her home on a giant eagle


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> why didn't you just fly her home on a giant eagle


the deuterium crystals were out of charge on the deus ex machina


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 10, 2014)

if we're including sesame street characters as well -

The count as sauraman

Cookie monster as gollum (my precious .....COOKIE!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent bump of an excellent thread. Why hasn't this been commissioned yet? Hmm?


----------

